# Wanted: Woodworking Partner



## Gabbey (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a woodworking partner to open a small store with. I am located in SE Wisconsin. If interested please email me : [email protected]

Please also check out my work at www.gabbeys.com


----------



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi there, emailed you a while ago but got no reply. Please drop me an inbox.

Ell


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm not far from southeast Wisconsin. Maybe I can do a search on him. Don't hold your breath.

Edit: that was posted in 2008, I'm guessing he's a has been by now. 5 year old thread I didn't even know. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'm not far from southeast Wisconsin. Maybe I can do a search on him. Don't hold your breath.
> 
> Edit: that was posted in 2008, I'm guessing he's a has been by now. 5 year old thread I didn't even know. Lol


Aww and I thought u was looking for a woodworking partner. Was gonna say come to Australia, I have an unfinished guest room and a new shop sorta in progress. I live on the highway and we could sell our stuff from here.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

*Dollhouse funiture, Tanks, and bulldozers*

Hi, I like how you worded your comment about getting a new partner come to Austraila to work with you in your shop.
You have a nice looking family. 
I design and make wood toys. Most of the dollhouse toys are simple and are made out of solid oak, walnut, paduck, Saltine, and other exotic woods. I like the hard and good looking grain woods. 
I havn't been to successful as selling these toys on Ebay and Etsy.
I know I would never make a living out of these toys, even if they
sold a few dozen of them. There are just too many set ups and parts. For example, my Tanks have 16 wooden parts and 4 wood wheels and pins that were purchased. 
I was thinking if there would be any interest DownUnder in buying drawings of my toys. I have them drawn up on Autocad, but they are in a complete form to sell at the present.
You can take a look my toys on Etsy. Just type in dollhouse kitchen sink, or go to my shop called woodzeetoys. I took off my tank since my cousin in Oregon bought one of them. I will add another tank soon, if things work out. I am in the middle of a prototype of a Skid Loader (Bob Cat) that has handmade wooden wheels with wooden treads.
I hope. My tanks are all numbered like artists to for art prints.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lloyd James said:


> Hi, I like how you worded your comment about getting a new partner come to Austraila to work with you in your shop.
> You have a nice looking family.
> I design and make wood toys. Most of the dollhouse toys are simple and are made out of solid oak, walnut, paduck, Saltine, and other exotic woods. I like the hard and good looking grain woods.
> I havn't been to successful as selling these toys on Ebay and Etsy.
> ...


Post a link and I'll check it out, if I have not heard in a short while I'll try and find your stuff myself.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

